# Adventures in Aquascaping blog



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

My new column in TFH magazine, Adventures is Aquascaping is now out in the January issue, and the digital version is available right now!

I also have a blog by the same title on TFHs web site. The blog is just getting started, and in March will be transfered to a new and improved format, but please vist the blog, read whats there, and post what you think! (be kind! :hihi Feedback is much appreciated! I would love it if you fired some questions on the blog, your questions and comments may even appear in the next issue of the magazine!!!:smile:

http://www.tfhmagazine.com/blogs/


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Saw it today Robert. Congratulations!

AB


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I replied. Do you plan on adding any plants in the background?


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Great idea Robert, bookmarked


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

In the latest installment, I added Cyperus helferi to the left corner


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

*New web site*

Aqua Botanic is now a blog! Not just any blog, but a super blog with nine different categories and dozens of contributing writers.

I have assembled some of the leading experts in the hobby, and not just plants but all of freshwater aquaria.

Here is a preview of whats coming:

Mark Denaro, owner of Anubias Design and frequent contributor to Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine

Stan Sung, world traveler and collector of exotic species, frequent contributing writer for TFH magazine

Joshua Wiegert, writer for Aquarium Fish Magazine

Mo Devlin, President of the Amercian Cichlid Association

Brian Perkins, President of WildPeru expeditions

Diana Walstad, author of Ecology of the Planted Aquarium

and several surprise super stars of the planted aquarium hobby!

As of today, the home page of the site is having some issues that have not been resolved yet, but you can see the first published articles in the categories pages.

Also coming soon to the site is special podcasts...not just interviews, but indepth lecture "talks". More about this later. If you have something to contribute to the site or would like to exchange links, please email me or use the contact form on the site;

[email protected]


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I look forward to reading and listening!


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

*Aqua Bloggin*

Aqua Bloggin is taking off!

Here is a sampling of the current posts on the blog:

Ercic Hanneman, legendary member of the America Cichlid Association, and writer for TFH magazine, begins his Fish room series

Mo Devlin, Chairman of the American Cichlid Association gives us a spawning and breeding pictorial

Alesia Benedict, former writer for FAMA magazine, describes what constitutes a "planted tank"

Read my interview with Diana Walstad, author of Ecology of the Planted Aquarium

Brian Perkinks of Wild Peru expeditions gives us a recap of 2010 in the jungles of Peru.

Matt Ford descripes his ongoing study of the native kili fish in his home country of Spain.

Joshua Wiegert, writer for Aquarium Fish Magazine describes how to go on a collecting trip for native fish.

Devin Biggs talks about Ripariums

Ted Judy, writer for TFH magazine shares a video of his amazing fish room

Mark Denaro, writer for TFH magazine gives his step by step guide to setting up your first planted tank

Register as a member today. Its free! New articles posted every week

Aqua Bloggin

We have a forum now too!
Aqua Bloggin forum

Our first sponsor is aquariumplants.com 

You can be a part of Aqua Bloggin too! We consider articles from anyone, and as a writer you are allowed to include links to your web site


----------



## Margit (Jan 4, 2011)

Robert H said:


> Aqua Bloggin is taking off!
> 
> Here is a sampling of the current posts on the blog:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. Already registered...:bounce:


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I like the site Robert. Just registered.


----------

